# Créer une partition sous Mountain Lion



## enark78 (30 Août 2012)

Bonsoir à tous, je cherche depuis un petit moment sans de trouver de solutions...
Je souhaite installer mais Linux en double partition (pas en virtualisation) mais je ne trouve pas comment créer de partition.
Si quelqu'un a une solution, merci d'avance .


----------



## Sly54 (30 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

Avant le Lion, on passait par Utilitaire de disque / clic sur le disque / partitionner : clic sur le + pour créer une nouvelle partition.


----------



## enark78 (30 Août 2012)

Avant le Lion, mais ca marche toujours avec "l'évolution" du lion ?


----------



## Sly54 (31 Août 2012)

enark78 a dit:


> Avant le Lion, mais ca marche toujours avec "l'évolution" du lion ?


Tu n'as pas regardé dans Utilitaire de disque ? (et aussi dans l'aide de ce logiciel ?)


----------



## enark78 (31 Août 2012)

Si si, j'ai regardé depuis et ca a l'air de marcher, Je te remercie pour ta réponse.


----------

